# Để bảo vệ rạn san hô, Hawaii sẽ cấm bán hơn 3.500 loại kem chống nắng



## vietmom (6/5/18)

*Hoạt chất oxybenzone có trong nhiều loại kem chống nắng đang tác động không nhỏ tới rạn san hô. Do đó, các nhà lập pháp Hawaii đã ban hành dự luật cấm bán và sử dụng hơn 3.500 loại kem chứa hoạt chất này.*




Oxybenzone là hoạt chất chính trong hầu hết các loại kem chống nắng. Tuy nhiên ngoài chức năng lọc tia cực tím trong ánh sáng và ngăn ngừa cháy nắng, hoạt chất này còn là nguyên nhân hàng đầu hủy hoại rạn san hô đang phát triển.

Nói một cách dễ hiểu, thành phần oxybenzone trong kem chống nắng có thể gây ra nạn tẩy trắng san hô, ngay cả khi chúng chưa kịp trưởng thành.

Đảo Hawaii, Mỹ hiện đón khoảng 9 triệu lượt du khách mỗi năm và trong từng ấy du khách tới với hòn đảo xinh đẹp này có rất nhiều người sử dụng kem chống nắng. Tuy nhiên để bảo vệ rạn san hô, Hawaii là tiểu bang đầu tiên tại Mỹ muốn cấm du khách và người dân sử dụng kem chống nắng có chứa hoạt chất oxybenzone.

Theo _Quartz_, cơ quan lập pháp tiểu bang Hawaii đã thông qua dự luật cấm bán hơn 3.500 sản phẩm có chứa oxybenzone cùng một số hoạt chất khác như octinoxate,… trên thị trường trong tuần này. Dự luật đã được nghiên cứu và chỉnh sửa trong suốt hơn 1 năm và đang chờ thống đốc bang phê duyệt.

Như vậy nếu dự luật có hiệu lực, cư dân Hawaii hoặc khách du lịch sẽ chỉ có thể mua kem chống nắng với các thành phần đã được bác sỹ kiểm định.




Tất nhiên, dự luật trên của tiểu bang Hawaii khiến các nhà sản xuất kem chống nắng không hài lòng. Dự luật trên sẽ tác động tới ít nhất 70% loại kem chống nắng trên thị trường hiện nay. Hiệp hội sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe tiêu dùng, bao gồm Johnson & Johnson khẳng định, dự luật sẽ phương hại tới các nỗ lực của cộng đồng nhằm chống bệnh ung thư da.

Hiện trên thị trường đang bày bán các loại kem chống nắng đã được Cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm Mỹ (FDA) cấp phép. Đó là những loại chứa hoạt chất titanium dioxide, kẽm oxide và không chứa oxybenzone và octinoxate. Mặc dù vậy, số lượng người dùng kem chống nắng chứa hoạt chất oxybenzone vẫn còn khá lớn.

Vào năm 2015, một nhóm nhà khoa học đến từ NOAA (Cơ quan Đại Dương và Khí Quyển Mỹ) kết luận, oxybenzone từ cơ thể người bơi nhiễm vào nước biển hoặc bị rửa trôi từ các phòng tắm ra đại dương có thể thúc đẩy quá trình tẩy trắng san hô gần Hawaii và quần đảo Virgin, Mỹ.

Trong nghiên cứu, san hô khi tiếp xúc với oxybenzone có tỷ lệ bị tẩy trắng cao hơn. Ngoài ra, hoạt chất này cũng có thể phá hỏng ADN của san hô, ảnh hưởng đến chu kỳ nội tiết và gây dị dạng các rạn san hô đang hình thành.




_Một rạn san hô bị tẩy trắng. Ảnh Internet_​Hiện tượng tẩy trắng san hô thường xảy ra khi nước ấm hơn mức chịu đựng của chúng. Thể polyp san hô phản ứng với tình trạng này bằng cách trục xuất tảo sống cộng sinh. Tảo là yếu tố quyết định màu sắc rực rỡ và là nguồn năng lượng chủ yếu của san hô. Việc trục xuất tảo vô tình để lộ cấu trúc canxi màu trắng của san hô và cuối cùng khiến các rạn san hô chết dần vì không có chất dinh dưỡng.

Một bài báo đăng tải hồi năm 2008 cũng tiết lộ, hoạt chất này có thể làm hại san hô bằng cách lọc bỏ tia UV trong nước, dẫn tới nguy cơ phát sinh virus trong môi trường nước và tấn công san hô.

Hiện tượng tẩy trắng san hô đang diễn ra với tốc độ khủng khiếp. Khi nhiệt độ nước biển ngày càng tăng do Trái Đất nóng lên, kết hợp với nguyên nhân chủ quan từ con người, các rạn san hô đặc biệt là Great Barrier Reef đang đứng trước nguy cơ bị tẩy trắng và sớm tuyệt chủng trong tương lai gần.

_Nguồn: vnreview_


----------

